# Bubble Wrap - as a substrate



## hopefoot (Oct 10, 2012)

Brilliant or not so brilliant? This is for my lone female Chinese Mantid.


----------



## hierodula (Oct 10, 2012)

Well, it cushions, and its soft. The only problem i can think of is possible fumes. But otherwise, very original.


----------



## Bug Trader (Oct 10, 2012)

How will you support the needed humidity, sphagnum moss would go alot further as well as add a more natural look.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 10, 2012)

As above, and/or you can get small pet bedding(basically paper mulch) at a pet store which is anti-fungal.


----------



## Precarious (Oct 11, 2012)

You also want something the mantis can grip in case they fall.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Oct 11, 2012)

Good in theory but all the cushion will be lost in a matter of days when you feel the need to compulsively pop a few bubbles every time you do something with the mantis.


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2012)

Can't see any reason to do that.


----------



## ismart (Oct 11, 2012)

Bubble wrap is so not necessary. Mantids don't normally hurt themselves if they fall.


----------



## Bug Trader (Oct 11, 2012)

Anyways the mantis would still feel like it hit a hard surface falling on bubble wrap it has no give to it like moss or small pet bedding.


----------



## slytle90 (Oct 11, 2012)

I would have to agree with everyone and say that moss sounds like a better idea. Interesting idea though.


----------



## hopefoot (Oct 12, 2012)

Okay, bubble wrap is out. Thanks all.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 12, 2012)

Wouldn't do it. it wont hold enough humidity and it could give off fumes


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 13, 2012)

Wait, I thought bubble wrap was intended for wrapping your whole body in from head to toe, and then letting a couple of your friends beat the heck out of you with a whiffle ball bat till they were all popped? I've been doing it wrong then. :blink:


----------



## Termite48 (Oct 14, 2012)

That sounds about right, Nick! What else can you use it for?


----------



## hopefoot (Oct 14, 2012)

I like the way you think.


----------

